# Unable to Save Image -- Profile Cover and Signature



## MNblockhead (Jan 24, 2017)

Just started as a copper subscriber and was able to load an avatar image, but when I try to add an image for my cover image or my signature, I get an error stating "unable to save image." The images are under the pixel and kb limits and I've tried JPG and PNG, neither work. Are sig and profile pics for higher level subscribers?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 25, 2017)

May be related, may be unrelated: I'm unable to post images in threads right now, at least not from URLs.  When I try, it just locks up until I reload the page.

Edit: my problem has resolved.


----------



## Zerdal (Sep 20, 2018)

Sorry for thread necromancy, but I have the same problem. Anybody knows how to fix it?


----------



## Nagol (Sep 22, 2018)

That depends on what you mean when you say same problem.

Signature images are a silver perk, IIRC.


----------



## Campbell (Oct 10, 2018)

I am a Silver subscriber and can't seem to change either my Profile Picture or Avatar.


----------

